# efes pilsen & turkish basketball



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

turkishh league is very exciting. efes pilsen'S head coach is david blatt and this team plays wonderful and i suggested watching besiktas' and turk telekom's matches.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Welcome to the site! Who would you say is their best player?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

The home of the legendary Loren Woods if I am correct. 

Love the fact the team name is that of Turkey's largest brewing company :biggrin:

You just beat the Le Mans team that features rising star Nicolas Batum from France didn't you?

Oh and KAS there best player in my opinion would be Woods or there other United States import Drew Nicholas.

As for Turkish talent Serdan Erkogan is pretty decent and Kerem Gonlum gets good minutes.

Edit - So sorry for being rude. Welcome to the site, great to have you on board!!


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

in efes pilsen ermal kuqo, serkan erdoğan who was played in tau last year and granger 
in besiktas there are lots of young but very skillful also kaya peker is a wonderful powerforvet
in turk telekom u have to watch el-amin who is very enjoyable player


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I remember Woods, and I know I've heard Erdogan's name before - but I can't remember where...

How is El Amin looking these days?


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

kerem gonlum started to play basketball at the age of 17 
i think it is a very late age for starting but his improvment extremely wonderful


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ayukselbaba said:


> kerem gonlum started to play basketball at the age of 17
> i think it is a very late age for starting but his improvment extremely wonderful


:biggrin:

Try keep us posted on the going on's of your Efes Pilsen around here as I will look forward to keeping up to date. 

Peace


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I didn't know Gonlum started playing that late... pretty impressive indeed


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

Woods took 16 rebaunds @ le mans match


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ He always was able to rebound. Didn't seem like a good shooter though


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

ayukselbaba said:


> Woods took 16 rebaunds @ le mans match


Wow, thats impressive.

Is Woods more consistent now as a player? I remeber when he started playing for the Toronto Raptors a few seasons ago and he was playing out of his mind and had fans everywhere thinking he was our Centre saviour, but things quickly went downhill although he did put in some stellar performance.


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

"Lietuvos Rytas - Efes Pilsen 21.11.2007" efes'll play an euroleague match agai it is more difficult game for us we won 2 matches but lost 2 we have to beat rytas. we trust wood's and nicholas' unbelieveable plays we believe we'll win


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Who are Rytas' top players? Any ex-NBAers? Sounds like a great game


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

in turkish league this weekend there is a extremely important match besiktas-galatasaray which are biggest clubs in turkey


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ I have to admit that the only Turkish team I'm really familiar with is Efes Pilsen.


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

Eurelijus Žukauskas and kareem rush are rytas' players. i think u know these players


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I definitely know Rush - I'm still surprised he's not on an NBA team...


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

i become so happy for learning familiarity


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ :biggrin:


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

rytas haven't been beaten yet, i hope to won them @ lithuania


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Kareem Rush is back in the NBA this season, not in Lithuania. He is averaging about 4 ppg for the Indiana Pacers. Tonight he went 1-6 for 2 pts against the Lakers.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

At Lithuania will be tough...


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

4 Kareem Rush 1980-10-30 198 98 USA 
5 Andrius Šležas 1975-02-04 200 99 LTU 
6 Darius Pakamanis 1981-09-08 193 88 LTU 
7 Roberts Štelmahers 1974-11-19 190 88 LAT 
8 Mindaugas Lukauskis 1979-05-19 196 92 LTU 
11 Eurelijus Žukauskas 1973-08-22 216 117 LTU 
11 Ernestas Ežerskis 1987-05-05 192 86 LTU 
13 Joao Paolo Batista 1981-10-29 206 125 BRA 
15 Marijonas Petravičius 1979-10-24 207 113 LTU 
21 Artūras Jomantas 1985-05-04 200 98 LTU 
31 Martynas Gecevičius 1988-05-16 193 87 LTU 
44 Matthew Nielsen 1978-02-03 208 105 AUS 
45 Janis Blūms 1982-04-20 190 86 LAT 

rytas' player list from rytas' official site


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

hedo(orlando magic)&memo(utah jazz) started to play basketball in efes pilsen


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Yeah, that's how I got to know about the team, way back when.


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

there is some scenes about efes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y3FuRggvkk

good night dude i have to sleep now i'll have an exam tomorrow


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Thanks for the link! Good night and good luck on your test.

Hope to hear more about Turkish basketball from you - it's been great.


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

efes beat rytas 77-70 

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

Drew Nicholas 19, Scoonie Penn 5, Loren Woods 4, Kenny Gregory 12, Mustafa Abi, Kerem Gönlüm 4, Serkan Erdoğan 7, Ermal Kurtoğlu 15, Ender Arslan, Andre Hutson 11


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Sounds like it was a good game! Was it close throughout?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

ayukselbaba said:


> 4 Kareem Rush 1980-10-30 198 98 USA
> 5 Andrius Šležas 1975-02-04 200 99 LTU
> 6 Darius Pakamanis 1981-09-08 193 88 LTU
> 7 Roberts Štelmahers 1974-11-19 190 88 LAT
> ...


Was that meant as a response to me saying Rush is in the NBA? Because I assure you, regardless of Rytas' site, he's on the Pacers. Check box scores.

On the other hand, great job by Efes. That's a talented roster they have. I really like Penn and Hutson for that level of play.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ Specifically, Rush is on the Pacers' bench. 

12 minutes a game isn't enough time to do anything much...


----------



## ayukselbaba (Nov 21, 2007)

Periods: 10-13 / 19-20 / 18-16 / 23-28


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

kenny gregory is explosive!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't say I know much about him.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Kenny Gregory was a McDonald's All American who signed with Kansas. He was a great HS player, an athletic 6-5 swingman. But he never really developed enough as a player to warrant an NBA look: more athlete than player, particularly weak jump-shot and handle. 

But yeah, if he's one thing, it's explosive.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Aaaahhh, one of those.  Has he developed at all while playing overseas, at least?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

You know, I've never seen one of his pro games, so I couldn't say.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Now this is going to bug me... Going to have to look him up.


----------

